# Found White Pigeon-Band# PP 82 E3103



## plo1216 (Jul 19, 2008)

I found a white pigeon/dove on 7/14/08 on the side of the road in Miami, fl.
It can't fly & I think it's because of an infection it has in its eye (its wings are not hurt) it looks like an ulcer or some sort of catarac blocking its vision. I have already emailed "911 pigeon alert" & reported the band number to find the owner b/c I can't keep the bird , which as an animal lover I have been feeding & caring for properly( I have a dobberman, 2 bearded dragons , fish & a cat already-& a 6mo. old son!)& I know it needs urgent medical care I cannot provide. It also has a red plastic band above the numerical band on its right leg. I've read the band & supposedly the "PP" is for the association it belongs to but I cannot find it. The "82" is supposedly the year the bird was hatched- which make it hard for me to believe that it's 25 years old. What's ironic about this is that "PP" are my initials & I was born in 1982! If anyone could please help me find its owner or tell me of some place I can take it I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi and thanks for taking in this bird. I can tell you that the bands with PP on them, have so far, been untraceable. I used to volunteer for 911 and actually, they aren't in existence any longer. We do have a member in Miami, but whether she's got the room to take in another bird or not, I don't know. I will send her a PM (private message) and have her take a look at this thread, so keep checking back here.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Thank you for rescuing this pigeon. Pigeons can live many years but breeders sometimes re-use old bands so this bird may not be that old.

I am sending a private message to a member in Miami to see if she can give you some guidance.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. Thank you for rescuing this pigeon. Pigeons can live many years but breeders sometimes re-use old bands so this bird may not be that old.
> 
> I am sending a private message to a member in Miami to see if she can give you some guidance.


LOL........I just sent her one too............
Yea, that band is probably and old band stuck on the bird when it was a baby. It probably is a few years old however.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks guys for the PM's.
Seems like we have another "PP" King.
Renee is right I don't have anymore room, have way too many birds. If you would be willing to drive to Folke Peterson Wildlife Center in Palm Beach, they do take in Pigeons and they don't euthanize them. Let me know if that is possible, please.

Reti


----------



## plo1216 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for your help. If you can give me their address I can try to take the pigeon there because it does need urgent care on its eye.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

FOLKE PETERSON WILDLIFE CENTER. 10948 Acme Rd. West Palm Beach, Fl. 33414 (516) 793-BIRD/2473 

I found the above. You might want to call first and find out their hours.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Charis. I sent a PM also.
I know they are open tomorrow, but not sure about thei hours.

Reti


----------



## bdpigeons (Feb 4, 2012)

Last year I bought few birds from NY from one person, and one of them he told me is a Hybrid of homer breded for the meat. He is large twice the size of the hen. Doesn't look like the king but the size is about same. Today I notice his is having little walking problem because the band has been too tight for him. It has a band with PP 69 and a ring. I am not sure if he is that old but I need to find a way to take out the ring.


----------

